# Questions in regards to externship via just applying..



## JHarvey13 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello all!

I will officially be completed with my course of study at a college for Medical Billing and coding, and hope to be taking my coding exam mid November.

My question is, what is more recommended:

Doing and completing an externship program?

Or just finding a job and applying for it w/o any experience?

Is it better to just get your foot in the door, lets say in a hospital as a kitchen employee? 

Or should you strive to go after the job you are looking for (coding/billing)?


Unfortunatly, the school in which I am attending does not offer an externship, so it seems I may have to try to find one for myself.

Any advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks!

JDB


----------



## Alicia Scott (Oct 13, 2011)

*Choices*

The college that I teach at does not have an internship program for the MCBT program but we have worked it out with one local facility to have our graduate volunteer in their coding department. This was arranged through networking with the local chapter. 

My suggestion to you would be to discuss your options with your placement director. If your college does not offer placement assistance like ours does then the next step I would suggest is to ask at your local chapter meeting if any of the facilities the members work at would be willing to have you volunteer take advantage of it. They may have never been offered this before.  While you are looking for a job I would volunteer as much as possible. The connections you make through this will pay off in the long run. You can have references on your resume of actual coders or coding managers. 
At the facility our students have been volunteering at they have been letting the graduates know of position open around town. So, even though they don't have an opening they are already helping with the networking process. 

I don't want to say coders are a tight knit group but I do feel we support each other. I really like that about the AAPC. 

Last, if you don't get a job right away don't be discouraged but I would in fact get my foot in the door any way I can if it is a facility you really want to work in. I would not see anything wrong with working in the hospital kitchen while you waited to pass your exam. No job is a lowly job. When you work in the kitchen you see everyone in the hospital. It would be a perfect opportunity for you to get to know the coding staff. Work hard no matter what your position is, show them you have a great work ethic, always present a positive attitude and they will remember you when a position opens up. They will remember what it was like to start out and you may be surprised, they make take you under their wing so to speak. 

Like I saw mentioned in another post today, you won't know if you don't ask. Call and ask facilities if they take coding volunteers. Do not ask the receptionist. Ask to talk to the manager or supervisor. Even if they do not, you have just planted a seed. They may not now but may in the future.

Best of luck on your exam in November.


----------

